# Updating my dosage chart



## Farmer Connie (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey folks.. So a quick question about doses. I have various livestock wormed on various cures. I switch them out time to time to prevent resistance development.
Time to rotate off Cydectin to Ivermectin for my Goat herd.
My personal use chart is hand written by/with positive experiences but Ivermecton use for my *Nigerian Goats *wasn't recorded. We have indeed used ivermectin on them in the past but failed in documenting volume per poundage.
The internet has various answers and volumes.

An *average* answer in my research was *1cc per 50# *of Goat for *ORAL*. That is double what we give to swine per pound wise.
I believe this might be incorrect as I try to remember the last usage.

Thank you in advance.
-connie

@Latestarter


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm going to re post this on BYC. I have the need to treat asap..


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 31, 2018)

not sure if you got an answer but I looked at our notes and the dose of Ivermectin we use is 1 cc per 40 lbs given orally.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2018)

Generally rotating means to switch to a different class.

Here is a link that may be helpful- It covers the different classes and how they work.
https://www.sheepandgoat.com/underanthel

At one time it was thought that it was best to constantly change dewormers. Newer evidence suggest this actually builds resistance.
Finding dewormers from 2 classes that work for you IMO is best.
Using one class and then following up with another.

We use Safeguard for the most part. 3-5 days consecutively  (that is a MUST with fenbendazole because of HOW it works)
Occasionally we use Ivermectin.

Still works great for us. 
Most people that use Safeguard do not use it correctly. That is what causes resistance.

We have valbazen and cydectin on hand... we have pretty much only used them for goats coming in that may have parasites that are resistant to the dewormers we use. We quarantine and deworm every 10 days. Quarantine is a minimum of 30 days- usually 60. We want a zero count consecutively - this way when they get to our fields I don't have superworms, worms resistant to what we use, and the new parasites they pick up are "ours"... and are treated with what we use.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2018)

oops forgot to add the cattle 1% inj ivermectin... so many suggested dosages... many vets say 1ml to 30-50 lbs... when we use it we give it at 1ml 40 lbs... it has worked well for us.
All of our vets have different recommendations.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jan 31, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> oops forgot to add the cattle 1% inj ivermectin... so many suggested dosages... many vets say 1ml to 30-50 lbs... when we use it we give it at 1ml 40 lbs... it has worked well for us.
> All of our vets have different recommendations.


Thanks for your input. And the link. We did drench 1ml for 50 lbs early this morn.
This evening I shall got to the link you suggested for some pre bedtime reading. Thank you for your response.



Hens and Roos said:


> not sure if you got an answer but I looked at our notes and the dose of Ivermectin we use is 1 cc per 40 lbs given orally.


Thank you for sharing your notes..


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 31, 2018)

Sorry, but I wouldn't have been able to provide the answer you were seeking. I believe you've received what you needed in any case. Hope it works for you!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello ..

Ivermectin doses.
Physically and as written in the medical description is one cm for every fifty kilos of body weight ..

I usually go in large goats and large sheep also given from (2 cm to) depending on body weight.
(All doses are injected under the skin) (and also intramuscular) according to the manufacturer

Pandaazole is also very excellent either orally or in large capsules. But it is dangerous for pregnant ewes or pregnant goats.

I repeat the doses every 12 days and not in the description of the veterinarian .. (three doses) only or (two doses).


Overdose ..
The risk is when the dose exceeds several times the normal range.

For example, the dose is 2 cm naturally and you give me 12 cm above normal here is the risk to goats or sheep.

I was given two types of Ivermectin by mouth and injection at the same time but moderate doses.
I never noticed any symptoms.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Feb 1, 2018)

kuwaiti-90 said:


> Hello ..
> 
> Ivermectin doses.
> Physically and as written in the medical description is one cm for every fifty kilos of body weight ..
> ...


It has been *3* yrs since we used Ivermect on our Goats. That's were the confusion came from on top of multi quotes from internet sources. Year after was Safe Guard/fenbendazole. Then the last was Cydectin supplied by our Vet.
This time doses/dates are now recorded in our log where they belong, not the box to be accidentally discarded when the bottle is empty.



BTW.. using Ivermectin for cow & swine.. which was approved by my Vet, since we buy it in bulk, being swine farmers. I noticed it the other day  in Rural King labeled for Sheep & Goats now. I didn't read the print on the box because I forgot my glasses. I don't know if it is the same formulation of cc dose..




Thanks for your input and insight.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Feb 1, 2018)

Very nice words  @Farmer Connie

I have been using ivermectin for more than 8 years on sheep and goats and never had a problem
 ( some time given my dogs small injection Ivermectin it’s working  very well ) nothing bad happened to them never. 

 I want to add something I forgot to say, the dosage depending on the company that manufactured it .

There are dosages :
1 cm per 50 kg body weight
Or
1 cm per 10 kg of body weight >>
This injection .

The oral dose is given according to the medication prescription

Ivermectin is different from Albendazole (not suitable for pregnant I think ) because I saw some cases before with Albendazole

 I am under your service and I like adding interest to all
I’m not a veterinarian, but I’m getting experience from my life with livestock.


----------

